# My chicks have grown some



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Love my lil ones!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So cute! When I had my JG's, I would sit in front of the brooder every night and put my arm in. And eventually they would all come and sit on my arm. It was cute to see how brave they were.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are precious!!!I LOVE chicks but can't get any this year,I'm at my limit now.I guess I'll have to drool over everybody else's chicks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm at my limit too. But it's a newer limit to not go over 15 + silkies. I have 16 chickens now. One big wish I have is to take 6 separate pens down to 2.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have other chicks too. Some RIR they are almost 2 months old


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg they are adorable


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Are they JG they look alot like black Australorps


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jersey Giants


----------

